
The world’s most super-designed data center – fit for a James Bond villain - epi0Bauqu
http://royal.pingdom.com/2008/11/14/the-worlds-most-super-designed-data-center-fit-for-a-james-bond-villain/
======
ryanwaggoner
Reminds me of the caverns level from the old N64 Goldeneye game.

~~~
pstinnett
I was going to post this.

------
bluelu
I wonder if it's agreable to work in an office which is filled with fog and
only has a limited number of light beams through that fog.

~~~
iigs
Good question. It makes you wonder what the electronics in that room think, as
well.

Granted that's not the data center itself, it's in an adjacent human-friendly
workspace, but even those computers can't be too wild about mist/smoke.

------
olefoo
This is what happens when you let the tech staff design the data center ;-)

I bet they have awesome laser tag breaks.

------
trickjarrett
I want my data stored there. Now the data can have as enjoyable a living and
working environment as I have!

------
ja2ke
Reminds me of Cryptonomicon.

------
PStamatiou
I wouldn't call it "super-designed".. they just repurposed an old, previously-
designed space.

~~~
scott_s
... to be super.

------
dfranke
Wasn't this a User Friendly story arc?

------
petergroverman
I want one....

~~~
jodrellblank
You're in luck, there's a deep shelter tunnel complex under the heart of
London, below the underground, up for sale right now, complete with
generators, artesian well, room to sleep 8,000 people...

<http://www.agoravox.com/article.php3?id_article=8756>

